# Show off your Colombians :)



## Teguzilla (Oct 19, 2011)

It seems the Argentine tegus get a lot of attention here but Colombians don't. Show off your Colombian tegus in this thread for everyone to see


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 19, 2011)

B&w is a female. Her name is Ganja. 
Gold is a male. His name is Obi. 




=0)


----------



## Gandolf38 (Oct 19, 2011)

How do you post attachments???!!!??


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 20, 2011)

Click on ' new reply' and it will give you more options with the reply =0)


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's Kodo.


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi colombians *waves*. These guys look just as good as any other tegu.


----------



## numarix (Oct 28, 2011)

Here is Jerchio!!!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 29, 2011)

_Korben did pretty well while being held today, he only tried to get away once then chilled the rest of the time. There's still time to change but,.. he just might be a she.



















_


----------



## Bk101 (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally got to a computer to load pictures from my phone of my little man  His name is Reptaar!! He will be 11 months old on November 20th and is 20 inches long and AMAZING! I love him so much and can't wait for him to get bigger  He already hangs out with me all the time so I cant wait to take him to more places on his leash and show him off  maybe next summer he will get lucky and we will get him a kiddy pool 

:heart:
Brooklyn && Chris and our little buddy, Reptaar


----------



## DavidRosi (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## m3s4 (Jun 13, 2012)

Tai: 








Skoobz:


----------



## reptastic (Jun 13, 2012)

I love my argentines butvi really want a columbian gold and these pics dont make it easy lol


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 13, 2012)

I love your golds, m3s4


----------



## reptilecrazy666 (Jun 13, 2012)

* sometimes anubis just wants to chill in my hand standing up its so cute ^^ i love columbians*


----------



## m3s4 (Jun 13, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> I love your golds, m3s4



Thanks Laura - for a gold Skoobz has really vibrant, yellow patterns. 

Tai on the other hand - his white is really, really white now that he's shed. 

The pic I posted is pre-shed. I'll get some new ones up soon of post-shed to show you how colorful he's become. 

Of course Skoobz is still vocal as ever, he found out he could make noises and loves to just yap. Funny little guy.


----------



## nessanicolle (Jun 15, 2012)

[attachment=4456][attachment=4453][attachment=4454][attachment=4455]

gotta love him.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 16, 2012)

_Their little pot bellys after eating are so cute _


----------



## JtotheLord (Jun 18, 2012)

Donny 

http://spark-img.ehowcdn.com/spark-post-image/ehowcdn~images01/spark/85/49/85497ef6f4a89c444af3ca96b11d8cc9.jpg


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 6, 2012)

Laura! Wheres Chester!?


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 7, 2012)

I have to take new photos! I'm out of town right now, but driving home today. I'll put some new ones up soon.  He's doing well. A regular piggy.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 19, 2012)

"Little T." my only colombian, although Laurafl's Chester used to be mine... 






Would he be considered a b/w or gold???


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 19, 2012)

I know, I took photos


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 19, 2012)

where are these photos you speak of?


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 19, 2012)

Here's my NatGeo photography work, lol.

I have determined that Chester will not be photographed, except when he sat still and pottied on my Pergo floor. thx Chester.

Oreo, prob WC female about 7yo 









Chester, male age unknown, from SnakeCharmr













I had them out feeding. All the pictures I have of them is of them eating when they are still. I was trying to get something different. But he walked around, ate, peed on the floor (got a photo of that), and then crawled under the sofa to sleep under the blankets in the corner. For a terrifying Colombian, he's awfully boring! He just kept trying to crawl on me.  Now you know why I never post pictures.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 19, 2012)

LOL Chester, oh how I miss him but I am so glad I get to keep up with him through you. 
These were some "still" shots I got of him during his time with me... 

















and one time he escaped, and i found him sleeping inside my bag with my ice skates


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 19, 2012)

He's so cute! His weight is down a bit. He goes through periods of eating vs not eating, probably depending on how much he is thinking about Oreo.


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 19, 2012)

Do Colombians jet the jowls like the Argentines?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nope, no jowls for these guys!


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 20, 2012)

Like mini jowls, but that's it.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 20, 2012)

nessanicolle said:


> Do Colombians jet the jowls like the Argentines?



They do have jowls, just not the giant, swollen masses of muscle the Argentines do. They don't stick out too much except when your tegu is laying flat on the ground, then they splay a bit to the sides but again not nearly to the extent of the Argentines'. I have found the jowl/chin is a good place to give your tegu a nice scratch.



SnakeCharmr728 said:


> "Little T." my only colombian, although Laurafl's Chester used to be mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Based on the color, I'd guess gold. All the baby black and whites I've seen haven't looked nearly that yellow. Pretty little guy.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 25, 2012)

_^^^ Just Colombian not a gold. I don't agree with or use the b&w term with Colombians as most on here know. But it looks similar to Mila when she was little before all the black spots came in. Plus the leg pattern is more consistent with Colombians than Golds.




_


----------



## m3s4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Tai:


----------



## DavidRosi (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## laurarfl (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice you guys! I like the gold colors!


----------



## Diablo (Jul 28, 2012)

There are about 3 or 4 baby columbians in a crowded 20g tank at my local reptile shop...if I didn't have a baby argentine coming I would have one of those asap. They're 80$ each, but they look so nice. And I feel really bad at how cramped they looked in their cage:/


----------



## DavidRosi (Jul 29, 2012)

Diablo said:


> There are about 3 or 4 baby columbians in a crowded 20g tank at my local reptile shop...if I didn't have a baby argentine coming I would have one of those asap. They're 80$ each, but they look so nice. And I feel really bad at how cramped they looked in their cage:/



I'm so glad I never have to see that kind of thing here in the UK. You'd be lucky to a single Colombian in a reptile store, let alone a whole nest in a small tank. Hope they find loving homes soon ! 

p.s. Some new pictures of my little lad coming soon


----------



## grimlix (Aug 3, 2012)

Tokay


----------



## tegzilla (Aug 4, 2012)

Aztlan chillen


----------



## gummibear (Aug 7, 2012)

My Achilles, I've had him since May. My husband got him instead of an Argentine for my birthday and despite reading how they are supposed to be all skittish and what not, Achilles is awesome (even though he is still always hiding lol)


----------



## DavidRosi (Aug 8, 2012)

Quite a photo heavy post, but all my latest pictures of my little boy !


----------



## JBall (Aug 8, 2012)

Her name is Diesel!


----------



## DavidRosi (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like a lovely little girl


----------



## nhood97 (Jan 2, 2013)

These are of my new columbian black and white tegu, Jazz. He was a christmas gift and is about 15 inches long and roughly 8 months old. There are a couple of him in the bathtub with his mealworm, crickets, and some eggs, him on his basking log being lazy, and him burrowing into my shirt this afternoon. Theres also a pic of his tank; basking log on the left, water/swimming dish front right, fake plant that attaches magnetically to the side back left (a nice little shady spot for him, plus he likes to climb up in the plant and wait for me to open the tank) with 4 to 5 inches of nice moist burrowing dirt throughout the tank. He enjoys it, hot end ambient temp is usually 87 or higher with the cool end around 76 to 79, basking between 95 and a hundred, the dirt underneath the basking spot is usually 105 to 110 because the under tank heater is there, this is where Jazz likes to burrow and sleep. Hes pretty tame considering I just got him, he has finally stopped huffing when i pick him up, still squirms most the time though, hes a very active lizard and stubborn as an ox, always wants to go explore everything.
Woops, not all the pictures posted...


Woops, not all the pictures posted...


----------



## Teguawesome (Jan 14, 2013)

This is sweet pea! 8 month old columbian 23 in long! Lol[attachment=6164]


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 14, 2013)

_All the little cuties  being appreciated,... attitudes and all._


----------



## JakesJayas (Jan 16, 2013)

m3s4 said:


> Tai:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow skoobz looks kinda argentinish, might have some argentine in him, id get that checked. that would be a gem of an animal in my opinion


----------



## fortmyersherps (Feb 14, 2013)

Bruce leezard


----------



## Carnival_Frog (Feb 14, 2013)

[attachment=6463] This is Pele


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 14, 2013)

My Goliath...


Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fortmyersherps (Feb 15, 2013)

babyyitslove said:


> B&w is a female. Her name is Ganja.
> Gold is a male. His name is Obi.
> 
> 
> ...


They look amazing, i cant wait until my lil guy get there.


----------



## telsa.the.tegu (Feb 19, 2013)

say hello to tesla [attachment=6508][attachment=6509]


----------



## kingofnorse (Feb 25, 2013)

Newest edition to the family.

Meet Hodr(pronounced either Hod or Hodur). Also, if HE turns out to be a SHE, then her name will be Rindr(Pronounced Rind).


----------

